# Thai food



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I am going  to a Thai restaurant. I'm a bit unsure as I know a lot of shell fish is used in thai cooking. obviously I will choose some thing without shell fish but I think shell fish oil is used in all dishes. Also I have gestational diabetes and am insulin, so do you no it that will be ok?.The meal is to celebrate finishing our degrees, so I'd love to go. I have been so careful though out my pregnancy, I would hate to eat something silly now. I am 31wks 4days.

thanks 
Mariann


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you'll be fine to eat the food but maybe not really really hot spicy food as the last thing you need is heartburn  

Have a good time x


----------

